# x-ray tetras ur thoughts?



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have 9 of them and i wonderd what you guys think of them.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

they arent myefavorite.i dont like them


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer but ur saying that cus of what happend in chat so go home to ur mum m8

sorry guys just summin personal


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

god your mean. lol


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

ahh man this still? kinda like rubbing salt in a open wound. cant we all just get along and love all fish equally.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

thats what i thought but he's likeo oh no i dont like x-rays


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

my fault?you started the thread!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

ok back to topic and i didnt say it was ur fault oh and DONT COMMENT ON THE THREAD THEN


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

all i did was say my opinion!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Cossie you did ask opinions and that's what he was giving. If you don't want to hear positive AND negative then don't ask or be prepared for any and all opinions.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Gosh guys, you've turned this into somewhat of a two person chat... Wasn't this about fish, not feelings? Get a room lol!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no i dont mind negative thougths but just not from him cus of what he said earlier so u get me


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

sorry i guess


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

okay but seriously dont say that stuff gain and im sure we'll be fine


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They aren't cichlids. 'nuff said.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

They kinda scare me. Im a guppy person myself.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know... Their personality is a bit transparent for me... I think I'll stick with Piscis! (Check my signature)


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Not a fish you would ever see in 1 of my tanks. Way to plain/boring looking. I'm not trying to be mean but IMO they are the type of fish my little sister would pick out when we were kids. I'm 29 now in case you were wondering.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

i agree with hansolo very plain and are you from Australia, whats with the m8.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I suppose someone should point out that x-rays come in about three different color forms these days. Two of them suck, but one is awesome. Naturally, the pretty one is the one you rarely see anymore, but it's out there, somewhere, and a bunch of them swimming in a lush, green tank is quite a lovely sight.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no i come from uk


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't mind x-rays, I used to have them when I was like 10ish. Of course, now I prefer the more "sophisticated" fish...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> I suppose someone should point out that x-rays come in about three different color forms these days. Two of them suck, but one is awesome. Naturally, the pretty one is the one you rarely see anymore, but it's out there, somewhere, and a bunch of them swimming in a lush, green tank is quite a lovely sight.


what type are the awesome ones.

all i can thin kj of is the normal ones, Albino ones and black eye ones


----------



## tiggerbarb (Jan 17, 2011)

the x-ray tetras are fine looking...Id prefer the coulourful ones but, I dont remember seeing them in stores.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Good fish, basic and easy.

I like to keep more advanced and hard to care for fish when I have a bigger tank up and running. For a few years I will have to sit back and enjoy my tiny little tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

meh they are alright. i try to shoot for rare fish there are a select few i call them petsmart/petco fish i will keep mostly harlequin rasboras but lets face it who doesn't like those, also black phantom tetras, and burmese boarder loaches.


----------



## Mbuna Keeper (Dec 24, 2010)

Can't trust them, you can see straight through them. Boom boom tsh!

Only kidding mate. They seem cool but they aren't for everyone. I have noticed that you do attempt to promote them at every opportunity.

I guess they would make good food for my Africans


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol yer they are also great food because there hardy and put up a fight lol and they are calm so won't worry about it too much lol


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, I wouldn't mind having a school of those. I am setting up an amazon tank full with 6 different species of tetra. Maybe if I hadn't already planned out the tank stocking so perfectly (yeah right, just kidding) I would add a school.

Not too dull for a tetra-loving guy like myself.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol then y dont u add a school of em lol


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

i myself are more of a colourful fish guy i find x ray tetras a bit dull coloured


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

cossie said:


> lol then y dont u add a school of em lol


My stocking plan is already full (103% according to AqAdvisor). I have already told alot of people about this specific setup. Here it is so you know I'm not pulling your leg;

11 x Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)
9 x Marbled Hatchet (Carnegiella strigata)
6 x Lemon Tetra (Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis)
6 x Glowlight Tetra (Hemigrammus erythrozonus)
6 x Black Widow Tetra (Gymnocorymbus ternetzi)
6 x Flame Tetra (Hyphessobrycon flammeus)
6 x Ember Tetra (Hyphessobrycon amandae)
5 x Albino Cory (Corydoras aeneus)
3 x Ghost Shrimp (Palaemonetes sp.)
2 x Bolivian Ram (Mikrogeophagus altispinosus)

(Do not copy my signature stocking plan:chair


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

im liking it but surely you could replace the lemon or glowlight with the x-ray ;-(


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I am already Q the lemon right now, and the glowlights are in the top 2 of my favorite on the list. Make that top 3.

I'm booked. No room in my 55g amazon tank (or at least, no room in afew months). Besides that, I have never seen an x-ray tetra locally (then again, where have you seen a school of marbled hatchetfish?).


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

lol i see groups of marble hatchet fish all the time over here, i like them


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

cossie said:


> lol i see groups of marble hatchet fish all the time over here, i like them


Wow really? I never see marbled hatchets here in Texas. I can't find them anywhere. I've been to tons of fish stores, including the big chains, then alot of independents. Can't find the little guys anywhere but the occasional internet site (and then not even always there).

I also haven't found any ember tetra, either. Do they have those alot in the UK?


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

BettaFriend said:


> My stocking plan is already full (103% according to AqAdvisor). I have already told alot of people about this specific setup. Here it is so you know I'm not pulling your leg;
> 
> 11 x Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon innesi)
> 9 x Marbled Hatchet (Carnegiella strigata)
> ...


you must like tetras then lol


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

sam555 said:


> you must like tetras then lol


yep. sure do.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

i prefer livebearers


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

meh meh shup sam 

(He's my bro and im allowed to say this lol)


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

cossie said:


> meh meh shup sam
> 
> (He's my bro and im allowed to say this lol)


lol


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

sam555 said:


> i prefer livebearers


I feel the same. I Am a tetra person as well, and have neons, minors, serpe's, glo-lite, lemons and recently have a lamp-eye.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Ever see "Red Belly" x-ray tetras? I saw some for the first time today. Still not a fish I would own, no offense. However I thought you might be interested. You stated you didn't know there were more than 1 variety. Might be worth your time to look into. They didn't have the Latin name posted or I would have wrote it down and posted it for you.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

googled them and they look the same as normal ones.

Whilst listening to mumphord and sons, Little Lion man


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good song. I've heard it once.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

rhianna still is best- who's that chick ft rhianna but has David Guetta


----------

